# NTFS - deny delete, but allow renaming of files/folders



## plim81 (Oct 4, 2008)

With the below settings, I am able to deny people from deleting any files/folders in a particular folder, but I also want to allow them to edit the names of files and folders. (ie... rename a file, create a new folder then rename it). is this possible? 

I've check marked ALLOW on all these permissions:

Traverse Folder/Execute Data
List Folder/Read Data
Read Attributes
Read Extended Attributes
Create Files/Write Data
Create Folders/Append Data
Write Attributes
Write Extended Attributes
Read Permissions
Change Permissions 

I did not check ALLOW on the "Delete Subfolders and Files" and "Delete" permissions.


----------

